# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Ενισχυτής ιστού κεραίας και 2 τροφοδοτικά

## spinalgr1990

Ενισχυτής ιστού κεραίας και 2 τροφοδοτικά  πλήρως λειτουργικά σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση κυριώς για περιοχές με μέτριο σήμα στα 12€ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά .

Φωτογραφίες θα βρείτε εδώ κι εδώ

----------

